# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كلمات أعجبتني عن ...الثقة بالله رب العالمين

## النسر2

*كلمات أعجبتني عن ...الثقة بالله رب العالمين

 * لما قال يعقوب : ( وأخاف أن يأكله الذئب )
 اختفى يوسف ، وأصيب هو بالعمى ..

 وحين قال : ( وأفوض أمري إلى الله )
 عاد له يوسف و بصره !

 اللهم اني فوضت امري إليك ♡

 * يَقول إبن القيّم :
 [ لو أن أحدكم همّ بإزالة جبل ، وهو ( واثق بالله ) لأزاله ]
 اللهم زدنا ثقٌة وحَسن الظن بٌك

 * قال أحد السلف :
 إني أدعو الله في حاجة ..
 فإذا أعطاني إياها .. فرحتُ ( مرة ) ، و إذا لم يعطيني إياها .. !
 فرحتُ ( عشر مرات )

 لأن الأولى " إختياري "
 والثانية " اختيار الله " علام الغيوب
 - جميلة هي الثقة بـ رب العباد -

 * { والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون }
 إجابة كافية شافية لـ " لماذا يحدث ذلك لي ؟ "

 *خروج بعض الناس من حياتك `
 " رحمه من الله " لا تدركها إلا مع الوقت

 الأعوام تغير الكثير ، إنها تُبدل تضاريس الجبال فـ كيف لا تبدل شخصيات البشر !
 ﻻ تهتم كثيرا ..

 *أي شي في هذه الدنيا ، لن يدوم ! هي لَم تُسمى [ دارالفناء ] عبثاً

 * إذ علمنا كيف نغرق في الأجر بعد المحن لما تمنينا سرعة الفرج *

 فـ أستقبلوا الأقدار بـ الحمد لله

 الحمد لله على كل حال `♥

*

----------

